
What Happened, Miss Simone? - whocansay
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/03/10/fierce-courage-nina-simone
======
jacquesm
The #1 song on my playlist... she's absolutely amazing, and while it makes me
sad that she didn't get to live the life of the classical pianist that she
wanted to be I'm in a way extremely happy that she did live the life that she
did.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1_D5gef72A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1_D5gef72A)

~~~
rdtsc
Never heard it before. Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing!

I am partial to Sinnerman
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH3Fx41Jpl4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH3Fx41Jpl4),
but that is probably the most well known one I guess.

------
marricks
This was an amazing an eye opening documentary.

Really made me think, this amazing talented woman wanted to be a classical
pianist then didn't get accepted to school cause of her race, then became an
amazing success in another regard.

THEN basically gave it all up to fight for civil rights. Sad story that
sometimes if you try really hard, are really talented and give up everything
you can sill end up shit out of luck in a awful place. I mean, she's had a
lasting and profound effect, just not the ones she wanted and she certainly
didn't end up where she wanted

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Footnote 3:

"As Light notes, there had been a few black students at Curtis, including a
woman in the piano department. Sokoloff, who would have been her teacher at
Curtis, said she was “not a genius, but she had great talent,” and insisted
she was rejected because there were better applicants. Simone, however, never
doubted that she was rejected because of her race."

~~~
kelukelugames
If this happened today then I would side with Curtis. But I have a different
opinion when considering the acceptable attitudes of the last century.

In the early 1900s, Harvard had more than a few Jewish students and erected
anti-Semitic admissions criteria at the same time. So a lot of students were
rejected because they were Jewish.

Simone applied to Curtis in 1950, years before the Little Rock school
integrated and a whole decade before the Civil Rights era.

------
erikb
This was an incredible documentary. But also a little painful.

